# Que potenciometro uso para hacer un control de volumen?



## nicodealmirante (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola, tengo que bajar el audio de una potencia desde 150 watts reales a 0 y poderlo regular con ese potenciometro. Queria saber de cuanto tenia que ser el potenciometro. Gracias Nicolas


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2010)

Faltan datos importantes. ¿El potenciómetro iría a la entrada de la potencia o a la salida, tipo fader de autoestéreo? De ser así ¿Cuántos parlantes tendría que atenuar? ¿Es una sola rama o varias? Aclaranos un poco el panorama plis. C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 14, 2010)

Va a la salida de la potencia, tendria que mover un parlante solo... En realidad le tengo que conectar un logo con leds que se conecta al estereo dirictamente en su salida de los parlantes... pero al conectarlo a la potencia los quemaria entonces necesito bajarle el volumen a 0 y despues lo aumento hasta donde yo quiero con la potencia al maximo y me queda perfecto.


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola nicodealmirante, los LEDs no deben consumir demasiado, yo haría la prueba con un preset de 1K. Una pata a masa, la otra  a la salida de la potencia y el punto medio a los LEDs. Ajusto el preset al punto que los LEDs enciendan bien en *una prueba corta. *Luego, sin mover el preset, mido con el ohmetro el valor desde el punto medio a masa y del punto medio a la salida de la potencia y los reemplazo por resistencias fijas de 2W (o de 5W, depende la salida de la potencia). Con eso estaría resuelto empíricamente el asunto. Saludos C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 15, 2010)

Son 12 Leds en total.. Una ves que tengo el preset instalado, lo cambio por resistencias fijas o puedo dejar ese preset y listo. Como iria la resistencia fija instalada en caso de sacar el preset? y otra pregunta, asi seria como instalo el preset?


----------



## crimson (Abr 15, 2010)

Sí, está bien nico, pero no dejes el preset porque se va a estropear, probablemente recaliente y se destruya. Una vez ajustado el nivel deseado reemplazalo por dos resistencias como en la figura. Si no llega a regular bien, o queda muy justito al final del preset, reemplazalo por uno de 100 ohms. Te mando un dibujo. Saludos C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 15, 2010)

Hoy fui a comprar, y no tenian preset, compre un potenciometro lineal de 1 k... Lo estoy por poner en el coche ya pero antes te hago una pregunta bien de ignorante... Como mido la resistencia que tengo que poner y en cuantos ohms pongo el tester? =) Muchisimas Gracias, Nicolas

PD: Ah y tambien, como se de cuantos wats comopro las resistencias si de 2 o de 5


----------



## crimson (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola nico, eso depende del tester, supongo que será uno digital, debe tener un rango que diga 2.000, una punta del tester va al medio del potenciómetro y la otra a un extremo del potenciómetro, te va a dar un valor, de menos de 1K por supuesto, lo anotás y luego, con una punta en el medio y la otra en el otro extremo, te fijás el valor que te da y también lo anotás. Tenés que comprar los valores más aproximados de resistencia, ejemplo, si te da 647 ohms el valor comercial más parecido es 680 ohm y la potencia de disipación de las resistencias depende del valor de la potencia, si es de un autoestéreo creo que con 2W estaría bien. Saludos C


----------



## alexus (Abr 16, 2010)

generalmente los potes solo aguantan unas centenas de miliamperes.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 16, 2010)

Buenisimo, muchas gracias. Ultima pregunta. Cuando mida en el potenciometro me va a dar 2 numeros distintos, compro las resistencias, pero cual es R1 y R2 en la foto que me pasastes?, osea, si me dice 330 en una punta y 550 en la otra punta... cual seria R1?...
Perdon... fue una pregunta tonta... tendria que respetarlo igual que en el potenciometro no es asi?
No me deja borrar la pregunta


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 16, 2010)

Ciertamente opino que el potenciometro estallará en una humareda de humo


----------



## crimson (Abr 16, 2010)

Por eso la prueba tiene que ser *corta*. Igualmente, es para un vúmetro a leds, que tiene una impedancia de entrada alta, si fuera para un parlante sí, recomendaría hacerlo frente a un extractor de aire..


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 16, 2010)

.. Me da miedito esto... osea lo enchufo a la potencia.... prendo el estereo pruebo que prendan los leds.. apago el estereo... pongo el tester miro los numeritos, apago el estereo... mido de vuelta y lo desenchufo de la potencia hasta que compre las resistencias?...
Igual lo hago con el baul abierto, pero.. en caso de que se rompa el potenciometro.. no me dañara la potencia?


----------



## crimson (Abr 16, 2010)

Así es Nico, una prueba corta, no pasa nada, porque una potencia acostumbrada a trabajar a 4 ohm la vas a cargar con 1K. Igual, cualquier cosa paga Anthony (hi hi)...


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 17, 2010)

Yo recomendaria que tomaras la señal desde la entrada. No entiendo tu interes en hacerlo desde la salida.


----------



## crimson (Abr 17, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que nos falta un dato: supongamos que ponemos solamente los extremos del potenciómetro a la salida de la potencia, y ésta tira digamos, unos 40W RMS. Esto nos daría una tensión eficaz entre bornes de unos 28V más o menos. Como la carga que ve es el pote de 1K, por éste circularían unos 28mA, lo que lo haría disipar una potencia de menos de 800mW, perfectamente tolerable para un potenciómetro. El asunto es con qué lo cargamos en el punto medio. Desde ya que si ponemos un pàrlante de 4 ohms saldría humo por el potenciómetro, pero la idea es cargarlo con un Vúmetro a LEDs. El dato que nos falta *es la impedancia de entrada*  del susodicho vúmetro. Normalmente es alta, con lo que apenas cargaría el potenciómetro. Si es baja estamos fritos... ¿No tendrías una descripción del vúmetro, nico, para no hacer futurología con la bola de cristal y sí hacer un cálculo más preciso? Saludos C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 18, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Yo recomendaria que tomaras la señal desde la entrada. No entiendo tu interes en hacerlo desde la salida.


 
No lo puedo hacer asi, porque yo en la salida de la potencia tengo conectado un woffer, a donde tambien va conectado el vumetro de leds... si lo pongo en la entrada bajo el volumen del woffer tambien, por eso es que lo necesito en la salida.



crimson dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que nos falta un dato: supongamos que ponemos solamente los extremos del potenciómetro a la salida de la potencia, y ésta tira digamos, unos 40W RMS. Esto nos daría una tensión eficaz entre bornes de unos 28V más o menos. Como la carga que ve es el pote de 1K, por éste circularían unos 28mA, lo que lo haría disipar una potencia de menos de 800mW, perfectamente tolerable para un potenciómetro. El asunto es con qué lo cargamos en el punto medio. Desde ya que si ponemos un pàrlante de 4 ohms saldría humo por el potenciómetro, pero la idea es cargarlo con un Vúmetro a LEDs. El dato que nos falta *es la impedancia de entrada* del susodicho vúmetro. Normalmente es alta, con lo que apenas cargaría el potenciómetro. Si es baja estamos fritos... ¿No tendrías una descripción del vúmetro, nico, para no hacer futurología con la bola de cristal y sí hacer un cálculo más preciso? Saludos C


 
Aca les dejo fotos y videos en el aviso donde compre el producto. No se si sera de ayuda pero no se como medir el consumo de los mismos... cuando lo compre me dijeron que lo conecte a la salida de un parlante del estereo... (por el cual se prenderia hasta por las voces y lo quiero unicamente en el golpe), la potencia que utilizo es una BOSS CH-800.
Aqui el video y fotos: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85389158-luneta-acustica-luminica-audioritmica-novedad-absoluta-_JM_


----------



## crimson (Abr 18, 2010)

Ahhh, no, ese engendro lumínico debe consumir un montón, yo pensé que era un vúmetro de los tipo de barra luminosa. Para poder regular eso necesitarías un reóstato de alambre, pero son excesivamente caros, al ser de uso industrial. Yo te aconsejaría comprar 10 resistencias de 10 ohm 2 W ($0,30 cada una más o menos) y conectarlas primero en serie, como en el circuito de la izquierda. Con un cocodrilo voy agregando resistencia hasta obtener la luminosidad requerida. Luego, veo cuánta resistencia agregué (sumo las resistencias) y compro una de el valor que me dio pero de 5W.  En el caso de agregar todas las resistencias (100 ohms) y no estar satisfecho utilizo el circuito de la derecha, que es igual pero con la última resistencia a masa, tipo potenciómetro y hago la misma prueba, luego veo los valores de resistencia y las cambio por dos fijas de 5W. En total gastarás unos $5, del otro modo un reóstato de alambre no baja de $50.- Saludos C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 18, 2010)

No entiendo el dibujo... osea, yo tengo negativo y positivo de la potencia... y negativo y positivo en los leds... Pero no entiendo sobre que cable van todas esas resistencias... me lo podrias marcar sobre el cable positivo o negativo... que une la potencia con el cable... Gracias.


----------



## crimson (Abr 18, 2010)

Te lo dibujé de otra manera, la idea es ir agregando resistencia en serie hasta que el artefacto lumninoso funcione al volumen deseado. Saludos C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 18, 2010)

Lo entendi barbaro. Como seria en caso de unir con masa como si fuera un potenciometro?


----------



## crimson (Abr 19, 2010)

Sería de esta forma: Saludos C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 19, 2010)

Perfecto, hoy realizo la prueba... Cuando tenga los valores, en el primer caso se remplazaria por una sola resistencia de 5 wats. Y en el segundo caso, se remplazaria por una de 5 wats hasta el cable que sale de los leds, y otra de 5 wats desde ese cable hasta la masa... es correcto?. muchisimas gracias. Nicolas


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 19, 2010)

nicodealmirante dijo:


> No lo puedo hacer asi, porque yo en la salida de la potencia tengo conectado un woffer, a donde tambien va conectado el vumetro de leds... si lo pongo en la entrada bajo el volumen del woffer tambien, por eso es que lo necesito en la salida.


 
Tu apreciacion es irracional, ¿porqué? Porque existen integrados genéricos, bataros,accesibles y muy funcionales con impendancias elevadas que evitarian cargar la entrada . Ademas, disiparias energia en una aparatejo poco preciso y que podria cambiar las caracteristicas de salida y funcionamiento del equipo en cuestion.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 19, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que nos falta un dato: supongamos que ponemos solamente los extremos del potenciómetro a la salida de la potencia, y ésta tira digamos, unos 40W RMS. Esto nos daría una tensión eficaz entre bornes de unos 28V más o menos.



La potencia tira 150 wats rms por canal (4 ch) la cual la tengo puentiada a 2 ch, asique calculemos aproximadamente 300 wats rms en 2 ch... y 800 por cada ch (no rms)


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 20, 2010)

Hoy hice la prueba... no lo conecte en el puente, lo conecte comun.. Paso a contarles:

Agregando 10 resistencias de 10 ohms, como no agregando ninguna prende igual... lo probe.. en el volumen de el estereo en 2 empiesa a prender... apartir del 6, ya llega a su luminosidad limite, (igual si sigue prendiendo solo cuando golpea) y en 35 (tope) prende un poco mas de tiempo por golpe (ya que el woofer tambien funciona un poco mas) pero no se quemo... lo tube prendido 1 minuto igual.. (haciendo la prueba corta) ahora lo deje enchufado... Lo dejo asi, no pasara nada?


----------



## crimson (Abr 21, 2010)

Si estás conforme con el resultado sí, si no, no cuesta nada hacer la otra versión tipo "potenciómetro", que va a tener más posibilidades de atenuación. Saludos C


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 21, 2010)

Con la tipo potenciometro, va a bajar mas la luz o a subir? Gracias


----------



## crimson (Abr 21, 2010)

Va a bajar más,  tenés un control más preciso en el descenso de la luz, hasta casi cero.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 21, 2010)

Lo probe... Si pongo el cable positivo de los leds en la segunda resistencia contando desde el negativo, no se prende... y si lo pongo en la tercera... se prende en volumen 12 aprox... Quisiera que se prenda apartir de los 25 por lo menos.. como hago?.. Ahora lo deje enchufado directo.. prefiero que se prenda en el volumen 2, antes que en el 12... ya que a los 25 se prenden iguales los 2... Como puedo estirar mas la luz?


----------



## crimson (Abr 23, 2010)

Aquí te dejo un modo de acercarte más al punto óptimo de trabajo, es reemplazar la resistencia de 10 ohms en cuyos extremos  están los límites de luminosidad y reemplazarlas por 4 de 2,7 ohms (o 2,2, lo que consigas) para tener 3 puntos más de ajuste fino. Saludos C


----------

